# Cat Personality and behaviour



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

My cat Cleo is a very social and chatty sort....like reeeeeeeeaaalllllllyyyyyyy chatty and i of course, chat back :lol: . Being a cat, he is full of character and he has his cat -isms and quirks but since we got Ralph he is more quirky than ever. He likes "Ralph time" because he gets some kibble (he didn't really eat much kibble before Ralph came along...) and belly rubs while Ralph is out and i did think that the novelty would wear off for Cleo eventually. 
Nope.
I noticed that Cleos new favourite spot is next to Ralph's cage, but i just put that down to the room being nice and warm. 
The ritual when i come home, is that Cleo hears me and comes running, miaowing all the time. I would stand in the middle of the hallway and he would either walk towards the door to be let out or towards his food bowl to be fed. Not now, no, he runs upstairs towards Ralphs cage, totally yelling at me which usually gets a "I'm not getting Ralph out, it's not time" from me, so I open the door, see if wants to go out or open a packet of food for him. He doesn't want either, he just sits next to Ralph's cage, miaowing..
When Ralph is out, Cleo finally shuts up and sits off to one side while Ralph wanders around - obviously they are both under very close supervision and are never left alone together but they don't really bother about each other....though sometimes Ralph wanders towards Cleo probably because he looks warm and cuddly...but Cleo moves away...or if Ralph is on our laps, Cleo will just come and snuggle up to us on the sofa.

Just recently, I noticed that Cleo was eating very little and i was having to throw alot of his food away. I was starting to get really worried as he started to become skinny, nothing else seemed wrong with him, he was his usual self in every other way. I just assumed he had gone off his food for whatever reason since i did give him some tuna which he gobbled up. But it was a real puzzle.
This morning i had an epiphany...what if i put Cleos bowl next to Ralph's cage? When i came home tonight....empty bowl. It's the first clean bowl i've had in nearly two weeks....the picky little booger will now only eat his food if it's next to Ralph!!!!
I'm just shaking my head :roll: I don't think Cleo is jealous, maybe just happy there's another critter in the house....currently, he's an only cat but he did grow up with other puss-cats around....so maybe that's it....but it's really funny to watch him....it's almost like he's obsessed with Ralph.

Does anyone else have other animals in the house whose behaviour changed when the hedgie came home???


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: Silly Cleo 
Although I find the story slight unsettling because if a cat has stopped eating as much food because of another animal in the house, I'd take that as a sign of slight obsession @[email protected] But maybe Cleo just REALLY likes Ralph, who knows :lol:

My cat Cha Cha (Eurgh, I hate his name, but my sister named him) has a routine of sitting by Kashi's cage when Kashi wakes up at night to go on his wheel. He'll watch him until he passes out xD When they actually meet physically, though, he is TERRIFIED of Kashi. He does not mind watching from a distance, but as soon as Kashi makes a run for him (since hedgie's eye sights are poor and my cat is black, I think Kashi mistakes him for cover/shelter), Cha Cha will freak out and bolt :lol: It's quite amusing too watch 

My other cat, LeRoux, he does not have that much interest in Kashi when he is in his cage. When I take him out, though, he gets super curious and usually he'll come to my side and sit down, purr and knead on the bed/where ever we are sitting down. He used to try to "pet" Kashi, but that would frighten him so I've trained LeRoux not to anymore. Now he just sits by my side, happy to just observe ^-^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What adorable stories!


----------



## marriedfilingjointly (Nov 24, 2010)

In addition to Scooter, I have a cat and two dogs. The cat and one of the dogs are just curious. They like to sniff Scooter through the child cage, but that's as far as they will go. My dachshund, Chester, however, is obsessed, and not in a good way. Chester is 5 and has been house-broken for a lonnnnng time, but he's taken to pooping in the house to express his displeasure with the "spiky thing" that we have brought into "his" home. :|


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> When they actually meet physically, though, he is TERRIFIED of Kashi.


Yes, I think my cat Behemoth is feeling jealous and doesn't want to be close to Ishaw, he might be a bit scared as well. He just leaves the room whenever I hand my hedgie in front of him.


----------

